# FET with only 2 frosties?



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
Just after a failed cycle of icsi  
I only have 2 frozen blasts.....one 3bb and one 4bb
I'm just wondering if I should use my money for a FET ( concerned neither will survive the thaw) or should I just start a fresh icsi? If I am to start a fresh cycle I want to go to a different clinic
Can anyone advise /relate? Not sure which path to take


----------



## BabyR (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi 

I only had 2 frozen and they both survived and had both transferred...on the 2ww.

I found the FET is much easier than full cycle. 

It's down to personal choice but if I was you I would take a chance on your snow babies - I think the % for successful thaw is high 70-90% rings a bell.

Good luck
BabyR


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply BabyR   best of luck on the 2ww.....take it easy and be good to yourself xxx


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Erin,

I had so little confidence in my FET working that whilst discussing it with the doctor I paid to go back on the waiting list for a new donor and decided we would do the immune testing too. 

We only had 2 day 2, grade 2 embryos - both with 4 cells - so nowhere near as good as yours. 

Fast forward to now and my little girl had her 3rd birthday just over a week ago. 

So yes it can work! 

Good luck!

Caroline


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for replying Caroline  
You have made me smile.....your daughter is absolutely beautiful  you are truly blessed  
I'm gonna give my snowbabies a try and hope for the best
Xxx


----------



## Tasha1979 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi ya im currently 12 weeks pregnant with my little snowbaby. We did have 2 put back but only 1 took. I had a natural FET and it was so much easier and found the cost was worth the shot of a FET. Good luck!!


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Erin32,

I also only had 2 frosties (not sure what grade they were) from my 2nd cycle and like you I was intending to change clinic as I found my clinic a bit scatty on the communication front!! 

I had a semi-medicated cycle, no down regging which made it much quicker and easier. The 1st frostie out collapsed but the 2nd one made it and was transferred and I'm currently 31 weeks pregnant with it  

Best of luck with whichever path you choose but if you wouldn't have the fresh cycle with your current clinic I would take the easier and cheaper option of FET with them so you can start fresh elsewhere if its a BFN (hopefully not though!!)

Lots of babydust,

Helen x


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks Helen and Tasha   and congrats on being pregnant!!! 
I am meeting with my consultant this week to discuss being put back on the waiting list for FET.  I hope and pray i am as lucky as you guys xxxx


----------



## Bubles25 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Erin 

We had only 2 frosties left after our 1st ICSI cycle ending in a BFN. We have both frostie defrosted, sadly 1 didn't thaw fully but we have 1 6 day blast on board. Testing on Sunday. 

I would defo try with the snow babies, its works for so many ladies on here. 

Good luck xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Erin32,

It is very early days for me .. but I have a BFP with my first FET. I had 3 blasts (4BB, 3BB and 2BB) - thawed them all, the 2BB didn't make it, but had the other 2 transferred. The 4BB had 75% of its cells after the thaw and the 3BB had 90% of the cells ... 

I definitely think your FET is worth a shot! 

xx


----------

